# spray vs roll painting



## joeyb (Jan 30, 2010)

I would like to know what is better for a new construction home, spray vs rolled


----------



## kok328 (Jan 30, 2010)

I prefer a spray on paint job especially when in the new construction phase as overspray won't be as big an issue.
Use a good commercial grade HVLP (High Velocity Low Pressure) sprayer and it will provide you with a nice even, smooth finish.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jan 30, 2010)

You should also be aware that most spray painting contracts now call for "back rolling" if the spraying involved is spraying primer onto bare drywall or plaster.

The reason why is that the surface of drywall and joint compound are both porous.  If you prime with a roller (or brush), then the force of the applicator actually squeezes the primer into the surface porosity of the gypsum and paper, and that results in good adhesion of the primer to the drywall when it dries.

The problem with spraying is that it doesn't force the primer right into that surface porosity; and that's what's suspected of causing adhesion problems with spraying primer onto bare drywall.

Another thing to consider is touch ups to the walls from repairing nail holes and such.  Sprayed walls are much smoother than the "nubbly" texture that a roller leaves behind on the wall.  If you repair a nail hole or fix a wall, then you want that repair to be invisible, and that requires more than the paint being the right colour and gloss.  It has to reflect light the same way as the surrounding wall, and you can't match the smooth surface of sprayed paint with a roller.

So, if it wuz my money, I'd just apply both the primer and paint with a roller to both insure good adhesion and avoid any problems with repairs showing.


----------



## Superpack (Feb 1, 2010)

I always hired to expert for paint my home and I think all happenings are depend on the actual painters and how many people they have working on your home.  So, come to the point, I highly preferred rollers.

Best Regards,


----------



## ryecandy (Feb 18, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Another thing to consider is touch ups to the walls from repairing nail holes and such.  Sprayed walls are much smoother than the "nubbly" texture that a roller leaves behind on the wall.  If you repair a nail hole or fix a wall, then you want that repair to be invisible, and that requires more than the paint being the right colour and gloss.  It has to reflect light the same way as the surrounding wall, and you can't match the smooth surface of sprayed paint with a roller.


I'd put my money on the roller idea too! New homes are usually sprayed because it is less time consuming and therefore in some instances (multiple houses being painted) more cost effective to the builder.

A personal preferance of mine is the roller because of its "nubbly" or eggshell texured application. This will hide any imperfections the wall may have and always leave you with a better finished look after any repairs or touch ups.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 18, 2010)

Don't they have 3000 PSI sprayers that drive paint into almost anything [including flesh]?
http://img.medscape.com/pi/emed/ckb/orthopedic_surgery/1230552-1241999-2338.jpg


----------

